# Maverick ET-73 vs. Nu-Temp



## Greg Rempe (Feb 25, 2005)

This is to help out our new member Cortez.  He wants the info on both and any suggestions you have regarding one or the other.

I have the ET-73 and I like it.  It did take 2 units before I got one that worked to the advertised description however.  There was a bad batch of Rx and Tx but I think that has all be cleared up by now.  At least I haven't heard of any recent hang-up's from anyone.

The Maverick is a dual probe system and you can monitor the meat temp and the smoker temp at the same time.  Also, it has a high/low pit temp alarm and a hi meat temp alarm.  Also includes a count up/down timer.

I like it, it helped me stay clam on overnight cooks when I was a newbie!  Now, I use it more for the meat temp than the pit temp.

I'll let someone else talk about the Nu-Temp.  By the way, the Maverick is $45-$50 depending on where you get it for the complete system...also, there customer service is very good!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 25, 2005)

I concur with everything Greg has stated about the ET-73!  It's a wonderful product and I do not have a clue I did before I owned one!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 25, 2005)

I've owned both. Never had any problems with either one. I do like the new temp because you can add 3 transmitters to it. My nephew just strated bbqing and I gave him my maverick. I think they are both good and reliable products.


----------



## hiloboy (Feb 25, 2005)

do i need to get two mavericks one for the top rack and one for the bottom rack.to check the temp on the meats..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 25, 2005)

cortez said:
			
		

> do i need to get two mavericks one for the top rack and one for the bottom rack.to check the temp on the meats..



Cortez,
       You do not need to buy two units, but if you want to monitor the temps of two separate pieces of meat you will need and extra probe.  Then you can do the *eyelet mod* to fish the wires through the WSM.  When you want to check either the top or the bottom simply disconnect one and plug in the other.  If you want to monitor the temps "constantly" then you will need two units.


----------



## hiloboy (Feb 25, 2005)

what is the eyelet mod and what do i need to do it to my wsm? i like the high/low temp. and high meat temp. alarm that Greg was telling the maverick has. does the nu-701 have this same alarms? Nick was saying he can add three transmitters . would that be one for the pit temp high/low. and the other two for the meats on the two racks..


----------



## hiloboy (Feb 25, 2005)

Larry, sorry about the eyelet mod. didn't see the link. where can i get then at?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

I have the Nu-Temp 701 setup and love it. Range is great and I’ve never had a problem with them.  The Nu-Temp’s alarm can be set up for either high or low but not both like the Maverick unless you use 2 of the transmitters with each set appropriately. The 3rd could be used for the meat.  Generally, the Nu-Temp is more expensive but there’s a special that runs until May 1st over on TVWB.  You can use the 3 transmitters however you like ~ Can be used for pit temp or meat monitoring. I use one for the pit temp and 2 for meat.  The eyelets can be found at the bottom of this page.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 25, 2005)

cortez said:
			
		

> Larry, sorry about the eyelet mod. didn't see the link. where can i get then at?



Check *here* at the bottom of the page.  If you are like me you are gonna look at the price and say, huh?  Just get 'em you'll be glad you did.  Takes two minutes to install, (sorry Greg).  Got any questions just ask us!


----------



## ROB O (Feb 25, 2005)

I fried my maverick and ordered a NuTemp as part of a Group buy.

Overall I prefer the NuTemp because the range is better and I do need the third probe occasionally.

On the other hand.... It is more expensive.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

You get what you pay for!  :-D  >Spark<


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 26, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> You get what you pay for!  :-D  >Spark<



Words have never rang more true!!  I mean look at the huge amount of money I have put in to this board to get it up and running!!      :-D   

Honestly, I agree with that statement that Bill made!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

What is the difference in price between the Nu-Temps and the Mavericks?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

The Nu-Temp 701 runs $69.95 plus $10.50 S&H from the manufacturer. That's for 1 transmitter and 1 receiver. (Without the discount Mords set up)  Don't know what the Maverick runs..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> The Nu-Temp 701 runs $69.95 plus $10.50 S&H from the manufacturer. That's for 1 transmitter and 1 receiver. (Without the discount Mords set up)  Don't know what the Maverick runs..



The Maverick is $39.99, free shipping from Amazon.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 28, 2005)

You guys that have problems with the ET-73 transmitting must live in a vault!!    I've never had a problem with mine in any part of my house.  I've even taken it out front while working on my truck with no problem.  I dunno........


----------



## Finney (Feb 28, 2005)

BELOW IS THE DEAL WORKED OUT FOR MEMBERS OD TVWB SITE.
Just tell them that is where you saw it.  Most people would want the last deal at the bottom.

To order these products you can go to their website at www.nu-temp.com or call them at 800-545-3957.

NU-Temp NU-701 Simple Wireless BBQ Thermometer includes receiver, remote
sensor, probe; supports up to 2 additional NU-751 Remote Sensors or 3 total
(sold separately)
-Promotion Price - $34.00 (retail price $69.95)

Additional NU-751 Remote Sensor includes remote sensor, probe
-Promotion Price - $19.00 (retail price $24.95)

Shipping same day via US Mail - $5.00 (normally $10)

********
Here are the voucher codes you need for ordering:

NU-701: 10579051475
($34 + $5 shipping)

NU-751: 20534050069
($19 + $5 shipping)

1 NU-701 + 1 NU-751: 30507059485
($34 + $19 + $5 shipping)

1 NU-701 + 2 NU-751: 40589050805
($34 + $19 + $19 + $5 shipping)


----------



## Finney (Feb 28, 2005)

I will add... I have both brands and like both.


----------



## hrchdog (Feb 28, 2005)

Just ordered the nu-temp with extra sensors.


----------



## Finney (Feb 28, 2005)

Hope you used the info (above :roll to get the best deal.


----------



## Finney (Feb 28, 2005)

Offer expires May 1, 2005


----------



## hrchdog (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes I used the above info for ordering. Come to $83 dollars with shipping on my order form but they say shipping will be adjusted down on cc bill.


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2005)

You should be fine Carnivore.  As long as you don't let that door slam down on the wire.

Or you could drill a hole _just_ big enough for the probe to fit through. That would be real fun in 1/4" steel.


----------

